
I’m Upset: The “zero waste” people must be stopped - paulpauper
https://theoutline.com/post/7500/i-m-upset-the-zero-waste-people-must-be-stopped
======
taylodl
Seriously? They're upset that people are using the term "zero waste" when
that's physically impossible thanks to the 2nd law of thermodynamics? How
semantic can you get?

Instead of being upset about your "bratty" roommate reducing plastic waste but
driving half a mile to work everyday why not use that as an opportunity to say
hey, I know you care about a lot about the environment and you've been doing a
great job reducing your plastic waste but there's even more you can easily do
by walking to work - you'd get some exercise too!

See? There's constructive ways to have these conversations, and they're good
to have because we all need to be concerned about reducing our impact on our
home planet. Working together you might even be able to come up with new ways
for you and your roommate to reduce your impact. That'll improve the quality
of life for both you and your roommate.

------
ohiovr
Author would rather live in the world of Wall-E than be bothered by guilt.

